# An odd looking canoe



## Paul Montgomery (Jan 28, 2018)

Back when I was making boats (and I hope to resume in sometime in the near future), I only took pictures and not video. So now I am taking those pictures and putting them into video, and updating the web pages one by one as I video-ize my boat builds.

In 2011 I was commissioned to build a traditional canoe by a member of a local Indian tribe called the Sinixt. It is called a Sturgeon Nosed Canoe and it's a very unique looking craft. This boat has shown and used all over at a lot of festivals and Indian gatherings, thanks to the enthusiastic owner of the boat.

Thought you all might find it interesting.

http://paddleandoar.com/notebook/snc/index.php

Paul M


----------



## 35015 (Nov 24, 2012)

Hey Paul,

!!! Awesome...

I have another folding style skin on wood frame I hope to get underway and ready for a trip back to the Tongas region in Alaska...

The Sinixt kayaks are a lot like many of the Baidarka styles...don't you think?

Look forward to your posts...thanks again for sharing!!!

j


----------



## Paul Montgomery (Jan 28, 2018)

Jay C. White Cloud said:


> Hey Paul,
> 
> !!! Awesome...
> 
> ...


Thanks - glad you like it! The baidarka and sturgeon nose have very different bow and sterns. Their purpose has been pondered for a long time.

Paul M


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

vey interesting look. what is the skin made of?


----------

